# طريقة عمل الترافرس



## السندباد المساحي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

عند عمل ترافرس معين بجهاز التوتال استيشن فبعد تحديد زوايا الترافرس على الطبيعة .
هل يكتفى بقراءة الاحداثى فقط ام يجب ان يتم اخذ قراءة الزاوية الافقية متيامن ومتياسر ومن ثم اجراء عملية تصحيح الزوايا مثل مايحدث عند استعمال جهاز التودوليت فى السابق.


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يااهل الخبرة ياريت المساعدة كي تعم الفائدة


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا أعتقد أن الاجهزة الحديثة تحتاج للرصد في الوضع المتيامن و المتياسر مثل الثيودليت القديم.

أنظر تفاصيل أكثر في موضوع مشابهه في الرابط:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5066


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور دكتور جمعة علي الرد


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يادكتور


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل حسب نوع الجهاز وموصفاتة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يمكنك قراءة الاحداثيات فقط وعمل التصحيح اللازم لها


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> يمكنك قراءة الاحداثيات فقط وعمل التصحيح اللازم لها


 
اخي مهندس دافع الله شكرا علي مرورك الكريم

وياريت تعطي مثال عن كيفية تصحيح الاحداثيات للمضلع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثال توضيحي*

في هذا المثال بدانا من نقطة وانتهينا في نفس النقطة يعني النقاط مكرر


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (24 ديسمبر 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> في هذا المثال بدانا من نقطة وانتهينا في نفس النقطة يعني النقاط مكرر



مشكور 
الملف المرفق .من اى نوع من الملفات .


----------



## mostafammy (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في الجميع لما لهم بصمات واضحه


----------



## توفيق البلول (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
ممكن اعرف كم النسبه المسموح فيها عند عمل الترافرس


----------



## علي فؤاد (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## aboanas1 (5 مارس 2012)

أنا لي رأي مختلف مع إحترامي للمتكلمين
حتى الأجهزه الحديثه فيها خطأ في الفرق بين القرائتين المتيامن والمتياسر من المستحيل ضبط أي جهاز على الصفر نتكلم عن 10 أو 15 cc فحساب الزوايا وتوزيع الأخطاء أدق وأفضل والله أعلم


----------



## احمد بوزريع (7 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم لم يتم الاجابة على سؤالك بشكل صحيح ولقد فوجئت بالاجابات ..
والاجابة الصحيحة هي ان تقوم باستخدام الجهاز التوتال ستيشن مثل الثيودولايت وان تقيس الزوايا الافقية بطريقة الاتجاهات ..ثم تاخذ الاطوال الاضلاع وتحسب الخطا الزاوي والخطا المسموح به ..وجميع الحسابات المعروفة


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (5 فبراير 2014)

كيف الرد وانا لم اشاهد المرفق


----------



## ahmedelbanna_2006 (7 فبراير 2014)

*http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZhbilDZBDoE2sAPQe2e1-w
كيفية تصحيح الترافيرس*


----------



## يطلب الدعاء (17 فبراير 2014)

انت هترفع النقطه احداثيات وانحراف علشان فى عمليه التصحيح هتحتاح انحراف الزاويه


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 فبراير 2014)

تصحيح الترافرس يمكن بالطريقتين رصد الزوايا والمسافات وفي هذة الحالة يحبذ اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة للتاكد من صحة الرصد من الرصد متيامن ومتياسر وقفل القوس وغيرها او رصد الاحداثيات وفي الحالتين يتم التاكد من مقدار خطأ القفل لرفض الارصاد او قبولها


----------

